# Pubic hair or no hair? That is the question



## DefLeppardTShirt (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't like all shaved or landing strips. But I also don't want to look down and imagine George of the Jungle swinging from vine to vine in there. Like a nice, thin layer of triangle-shaped hair on a woman.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

DefLeppardTShirt said:


> I don't like all shaved or landing strips. But I also don't want to look down and imagine George of the Jungle swinging from vine to vine in there. Like a nice, thin layer of triangle-shaped hair on a woman.


wow i've never met anyone with triangle-shaped hairs
everyone i've ever met has had long, thin hairs
i didn't even know they could be triangle shaped


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Put me down in the "no problem with hair as long as it's clean and not out of control" column.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I dont care, the only thing is that I refuse to put my mouth anywhere near hair. I have tried and it is extremely uncomfortable. If women insist on the same standard thats fine, I would shave.


----------



## Du_bist_ein_knoedel_brot (Jun 23, 2012)

This thread makes me very happy to read. I was getting concerned that girls were now expected to be bald down there, and it is what men preferred. My boyfriend likes it when its shaved but, I can't do it anymore. The upkeep takes up so much time, ingrown hairs are painful and, after one day its unattractively prickly. 

I feel fortunate enough to be a golden haired strawberry blonde, and the carpet certainly matches the drapes.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I've only been with one women and she shaved, I liked it just fine. I don't know if I would mind hair or not, don't know what it would look like.

As for myself, I originally thought I would prefer shaved, so I did so myself. For those of you who say you don't shave because of financial concerns, all you need is a razor.... and even the disposable ones can last awhile if you use them sparingly.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I grow out my pubic hair because doing so is more comfortable than removing it. 
My husband also grows out his pubic hair for the same reasons.

I like to keep it natural because the few times when I have shaved it, it has gotten prickly and itchy. Also, I think there is something a little creepy about intentionally making my genitals look like those of a prepubescent girl.


----------



## Uviteru (Jul 30, 2012)

I keep my pubic hair natural because that's what is most comfortable to me. I feel like it's a personal issue that people should decide for themselves. 

That said, there is a lot of medical data to back up the idea that shaving pubic hair is unhealthy and can cause all sorts of infection, irritation, and overall poor health consequences (source: The war on pubic hair must end )


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't shave nor wax. Occasionally trim. I used to shave for my girlfriend back in the day but it was so irritating and uncomfortable. And then we had a discussion about it, and wondered what the point even was.
So I prefer it trimmed, same as with whomever I'm with. Shaved vaginas aren't very appealing.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I shave it all. I don't judge people who don't, I just have a weird aversion to hair anywhere else but on my head. AND, even hair that leaves my head immediately becomes disgusting. I consider this a personal problem of mine.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

This thread makes me smile. So glad it's not full of pornified 14-year-olds going "ewwwwww grossssss"


----------



## WhiteTulips (Sep 28, 2012)

I am probably an oddity in that I don't shave my legs or underarms, but keep my pubes shaved. I think it looks better and, as a bi woman, I know that going down on a lady with pubes isn't as fun as on someone shaved (IMO). As far as my partners go I prefer shaved for women and shaved/trimmed for men, but it is just a preference not a Super Big Deal.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

pageofadiary said:


> *So I'm curious to know what everyone elses thoughts are on pubic hair in general and during sexual activity?
> What is your preference for yourself?*


I prefer some.



pageofadiary said:


> *What is your preference for the person you are sexually active with?*


I don't tell grown women what to do with their own pubic hair. I've been with women who were all natural, women who were trimmed, and women who were bare. If it were that much of a big deal, I don't actually have to have sex with them. But my desire to have sex with a woman has never been affected by her pubic hair.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

*1. So I'm curious to know what everyone elses thoughts are on pubic hair in general and during sexual activity? 
2. What is your preference for yourself?
3. What is your preference for the person you are sexually active with?

*1. Having it shaved is quite nice too, preferable in fact. If the guy is really hot, I don't mind it. I don't like too much though.
2. I shave it. Hate it on myself; it's really inconvenient, pointless, uncomfortable and GROSS. XP
3. I don't really mind because he's pretty hot by most people's standards  *proud face*


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

My thoughts on pubic hair? 

If men were given the choice, sex with a hairy vagina or no sex with a vagina, I think I know which I'd hedge my bets on...

I really don't get why we need to obsess over making out genitalia 'presentable', firstly, because it's a penis/vagina - I think it can speak for itself. Secondly, genitals are pug ugly whatever you fucking do. 

As for my personal preference? Trimmed. Having said that, I believe my SO is free to do whatever he likes with his pubes. I would never enforce my preference onto somebody else.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Since im not sexually active i dont really care much for my own hair but i try not to let it get too out of hand a trim every 3 months or so doesnt hurt. As for potential partner's hair I am really odd sometimes hairy is extremely attractive to me and others I would prefer it trimmed or completely shaved.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

honestly id be a little creeped out if a guy was bare.


----------



## Lorena Coliban (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad to see this thread and all these opinions of others on this topic - i also thought most people nowadays consider shaving to be a MUST and would find a natural look totally unattractive 

In my younger/teenage years, i said to myself that i won't ever shave that area; just my armpits & legs, which, otherwise, i think it looks really unattractive, especially on a woman. However, in my 20s, i changed my opinion for myself a bit and think keeping that area trimmed is a good idea & more attractive. But since it's a lot of work to keep it up, i dont think it's necessary to put so much stress on it.

So for myself, i prefer to keep a trimmed natural look. I do not intend to wax in that area though, since it's painful. And i don't really like it bald, neither on women or men - i find that just looks akward 

In general, i consider as long as the pubic hair is kept under control and clean, it's not a problem. All in all, i prefer trimmed hair - both on me and my partner. But i could accept bald on my partner, if he'd prefers that for himself (it's still better than having too much hair! haha)


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't mind his pubes at all - I feel I could do with or without. Generally, I prefer to have pubes just because it makes me feel more individualized. I only shave when I know we'll have sex. The other night, I didn't, and I asked him not to touch or fuck me after I was done touching him - but I ended up regretting it so much that I told him the reason why, and he told me he probably wouldn't have even noticed u-u


----------



## Rakshasa (May 26, 2012)

What is your preference for yourself?

Couldn't care less. Maybe if I lived in Canada or someplace really freezing I'd keep the coat, but I don't. So I'm going to continue not caring.

What is your preference for the person you are sexually active with?

Once again, I dont' care, as long as I can avoid rug burn on my face.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm glad I found this thread, because I've been debating myself for awhile now whether I should shave/wax my pubes or not. And the consensus seems to favor pubic hair (at least a little trimmed though).

So I'd just like to express my satisfaction by saying, "Yay".


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Argument against Pubic Hair: it's so dirty, eew gross hair 
Argument for Pubic Hair: itchiness is horrible
I shaved all of it off and let part of it grow back. I prefer it to be relatively short but I want some dammit! I think people include shaving hair of testicles. The answer is no. Really? I'm gonna continue keeping my scrotum safe from razor sharp blades.


----------



## hubcap (Mar 25, 2014)

I am not playing on a playground with no grass. 

Seriously, I have no desire to go anywhere near a vagina that looks like it hasn't gone through puberty.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Personal opinion, but I think men who shave anything but their face are weird. Well, weird is harsh, but it's a turn off for me. If you want to trim it it's fine, just nothing crazy.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't like full on bush

But I like hair on my top (I don't like looking prepuberty), just trimmed really short, I will go bald sometimes but I like really short trim.
I like my (brazillian/bikini area bald).

My preference for others, well in terms of what they want and are comfortable with, whatever.

In a preference thinking orally well at least the same as me, shave the balls, or bikini/brazillian area. I don't like to lick down town on fur personally and I like giving oral.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

No preference for me. Shaved, trimmed, landing strip, stubble, forest, doesn't matter. By the time it's in view I'm at the point of no return anyway, from what I can remember. Me, if I looked like I were straddling an ewok I'd get out the hedge trimmer.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Rakshasa said:


> Maybe if I lived in Canada or someplace really freezing I'd keep the coat, but I don't..


Yeah, pubic hair keeps you really snug in below freezing temperatures; that's why the Eskimos need parkas. The extra hair down there sucks out so much energy from their igloos, that they have to remove their pubic hair; just to keep the cold air out.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

This is your thread @iceblock :laughing:


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

Lemxn said:


> This is your thread @_iceblock_ :laughing:


Thanks for the mention @Lemxn :laughing:

I like it all natural. It's hard to explain exactly why, but I much prefer natural pubic hair on a woman. 

Emily Gibson, Physician, Calls For End To 'War On Pubic Hair'


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

iceblock said:


> Thanks for the mention @_Lemxn_ :laughing:
> 
> I like it all natural. It's hard to explain exactly why, but I much prefer natural pubic hair on a woman.
> 
> Emily Gibson, Physician, Calls For End To 'War On Pubic Hair'


I call for bikini line trim, but other than that, I have no compunction about "flossing while I eat."


----------



## MusicMassage (Apr 7, 2014)

After having lived in Europe for five years, I've come to fully appreciate women's pubic hair as well as underarm hair and leg hair. Still not a fan of mustaches, but I could learn to love one.

Pubic hair (as with arm hair, etc) has a sensory capacity all its own. Some scientists would go so far as to call hair an "organ of touch". You get one sensation from having your skin rubbed or massaged, and a totally different one from having your hair (arms, head, neck, legs, pubic, areolar, etc) stroked very lightly.

Gentle stroking of any hairy areas (of either a woman or a man) can serve as an affirmation of the very presence of the hair and its connection to the whole person, a beautiful act of positive reinforcement from one significant other to another.

The same is true for areas of scarring, adipose (fat) folds, stretch marks, etc. People who are self-conscious about these and other areas gain great encouragement from having these areas caressed and even mentioned positively in sex talk.

Shaving off pubic hair deprives that person of the special sensation of having it stimulated by a conscientious lover, and does much to further distort our cultural sense of feminine beauty.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I think bald looks weird on both sexes - no offence!

Anything else on the spectrum is fine by me.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I appreciate the appearance & soft feel of a nicely kept landing strip.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

pageofadiary said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Curious to know your thoughts on pubic hair. Here's a little history on me.
> 
> ...


I can easily fix this, but we better go quick before its too late! 

Hopefully you don't take the above comment the wrong way, but to answer your question I really don't have much of a preference, well I prefer whatever the girl wants but I think hair is natural so if I had to pick I'd pick that one. Also just kinda rather keep my partners and my own preference private out of respect. Plus its embarressing for me to talk about and I feel like this guy.......:blushed:


----------



## wyldstyle (Feb 21, 2014)

Ahhh...most of the time natural...but occasionally something a little different. I don't like men shaving, it is creepy. And when it grows back, ouch! Stubble hitting your sensitive skin during sex hurts!


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

pageofadiary said:


> *So I'm curious to know what everyone elses thoughts are on pubic hair in general and during sexual activity?
> What is your preference for yourself?
> What is your preference for the person you are sexually active with?*


I'm sorry, are you addressing women or people of both sexes?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

*What is your preference for yourself?*

Cousin it..unfortunately my preference does not reflect in my actions.

*What is your preference for the person you are sexually active with?*

No preference...I only care that the person is doing what works for them.

I think I'd love to sleep with some un-shaved, equality-supporting "tomboy" lady, though.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't know if I have any strong preference but something can be aesthetically pleasing about a mature woman's figure with visible pubic hair.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Remains interesting that nobody ever discusses "cutting the hair on your head: unnatural or no" while its the biggest wad of hair we have. 

I never hear "i dont like guys who shave their head, they look like babies" or "i dont like girls who cut their hair short, its unnatural" or "eww when i kiss a girl with long hair on her head it gets in my mouth sometimes yuk". 

But omg pubes and armpit and leg/arm hair, what you do with that seems like a personal statement about yourself and a reason to judge others.

If cutting/shaving the hair on your head is normal I dont see why cutting it anywhere else shouldn't be and why its related to "being a real woman or man"

Personally I like people who take care of their hair so it isnt a wild mess, in whatever way they prefer. As a normal part of taking care of your own body.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

the answer is yes


----------

